# spouse visa priority service for pakistan



## Menahil (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi All 

I have read on the internet that priorirty service is now available for settlement visa application forms submitted in pakistan- this is to speed the process up and comes with an additional fee alongside with the standard online application submission fees. I am wanting to know where and when i am expected to make this payment- will it be available when i submit the application form online or will i have to pay on the day that the paperwork is submitted to gerry's in pakistan??

does anyone have any idea and has anyone used this service, if so how soon have people had an outcome?

many thanks 
Mini


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's not yet mentioned on Gerry's site so you have to wait until it becomes available and shown on their site. For visit visa for which priority is now available, after making your online application, you click on Gerry's site to pay for priority so it can be similar with settlement.


----------



## Menahil (Mar 9, 2014)

thanks joppa. you really are a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Menahil said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have read on the internet that priorirty service is now available for settlement visa application forms submitted in pakistan- this is to speed the process up and comes with an additional fee alongside with the standard online application submission fees. I am wanting to know where and when i am expected to make this payment- will it be available when i submit the application form online or will i have to pay on the day that the paperwork is submitted to gerry's in pakistan??
> 
> ...


hi..where did you read that priority is available for spouse settlement visas in pakistan?

The Gerrys/vfs global site for pakistan says "The Priority Visa Service is not available to Settlement applications." 
link is below
UK Visa Information - Pakistan - User Pay Services


----------



## Menahil (Mar 9, 2014)

hi zee

if you go into the link that you have directed me to and follow through as if you were going to use priority service although it mentions its only for visit visa it actually does allow for you to select settlement as wife or husband. Do you know of why its allows for this?

I had read it on some forum nothing official. 

Any info concerning this would be great. I did not follow through with the priority service so im not sure if after selecting it under settlement would actually allow for me to proceed further but in a couple of days I am due to submit the application form so will defo give it a try.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Menahil said:


> hi zee
> 
> if you go into the link that you have directed me to and follow through as if you were going to use priority service although it mentions its only for visit visa it actually does allow for you to select settlement as wife or husband. Do you know of why its allows for this?
> 
> ...


sure you can pay for it as the system will allow it. BUT i think it would be a waste of money because they wont process it any faster because there is no priority for settlement visas...and people processing the applications would know that.

when i went to vfs global site, put in bogus info and selected settlement..i didnt get priority listed as a user pay service.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Menahil,

I'm just reading this thread now and hoping for a follow up from you. Were you able to select priority service for spouse visa or did you apply normally? Either way, could I ask the status of your application? I'm guessing it's been almost 6 weeks since you applied?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no priority for settlement visa applications made in Pakistan.
To start a new thread, go to Britain Forum homepage at Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad, and just above the threads, click 'Post a new thread'.


----------



## talby (May 2, 2015)

Thanks a lot


----------

